# Headphones needed.



## Jripper (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I need 2 headphones.
I need one really cheap but good headphone within a budget of Rs.500-600 max.

And the other one I need is a senheisser under 2.5-3k.

Fire away yer suggestions fellas.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

logitech clearchat premium PC headset - 600 INR


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 28, 2011)

I am using headphones from a company called hytech. They were very good and are priced Rs 400-600. They came with a mic and I found them much better than the branded ones of unto 1k. Both their comfort and padding is good. I've personally used a friend's 2.5k senheisser and in terms of performance and background noise isolation the hytech one was good enough.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 28, 2011)

Regarding the hytech one,can you tell me what model?


----------



## noja (Apr 2, 2011)

Sennheiser HD180 for .89k
2years warranty all over india for wire replacement and speaker screaching.
In general there should not be any visible physical damage on the wire.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

Targus Music 'n' Chat Easy Stereo Headset - 0.6K
Sennheiser Headphones HD 428 - 3K
Sennheiser Headset PC 36 USB - 3K
Sennheiser Headset PC230 - 3K
Sony Cordless Head Phone MDR-IF-140K - 2.6K


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 4, 2011)

Cant realy recommend any decent headphone under 1k but for the 3k one, you would be much better off with the Audio Technica M20 from pristinenote.com . Significantly better than any Sennheiser at that price point.

But if you really want a Sennheiser then, as mentioned above, the HD428 is your best bet.


----------

